# Fifie, Nellie Wilson, BK102.



## lagandorain (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello All,

I've just found a thread by Graham from 2012 about this boat. I'm very pleased to finally find out more about her. In the '90's I found her half-model in an antique shop in Edinburgh, tried to find out more but eventually gave up. Yesterday a fantastic photo of her appeared on eBay 
(eBay item number:252841898974) -which I have bought. This prompted me to have another go at finding out about her. I wonder if any of you would know the identity of any of the crew?

At the same time as buying the half-model I bought another of a smaller boat (a yawl type), BK65, the Robert & Henry. Does it ring any bells?

Thanks for any thoughts.

John.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

BK 65 Robert and Henry; Berwick; W Swinny; 6 tons; 1910
WWW.fishingboatheritage.co.uk


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Launched from the yard of J Ainsley, Spittal, November 12th 1892.


----------



## lagandorain (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks Douglas, very helpful.


----------



## dandmgs (Mar 19, 2018)

*Nellie Wilson*

Would it be possible for you to send me a photo of the Nellie Wilson


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

dandmgs said:


> Would it be possible for you to send me a photo of the Nellie Wilson


Is this close enough? Best I can do.(Jester)


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Pat. That was ruddy funny.


----------



## anthon (Jun 27, 2018)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Is this close enough? Best I can do.(Jester)


Great photo!


----------



## Tappytoory (May 4, 2017)

Like a Buckie Zulu drifter superbly built for the fishing craft.


----------

